# I am using webmin and tring to start ProFTPD Server but getting error



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

Error is Failed to start FTP server : You cannot start the server daemon when in inetd mode. My version of webmin is 1.370. I am a bit new to webmin but this has been working up till yesterday.


----------

